# The Wire: The Musical!!!



## J-WO (Jun 6, 2012)

I know a lot of you guys and gals here love The Wire, so I just had to share this.

Great to see the cast members having fun.


----------



## Moonbat (Jun 6, 2012)

that was brilliant. Thanks J-Wo


----------



## J-WO (Jun 6, 2012)

Moonbat said:


> that was brilliant.



True, dat.


----------

